

Android Issue 5669: Android deleting all SMS threads (Dec 2009; 1100+ stars) - jed_s
https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=5669

======
jed_s
FYI: Android deletes corrupt DBs (<http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showthread.php?t=756653>)

If you have an Android phone and care at all about your ever-growing message
history, install SMS Backup+ by Jan Berkel or an equivalent ASAP.
(<https://github.com/jberkel/sms-backup-plus>)

